# New Member New Snowblower (2002 824)



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Hi All,

So I was given a Toro 421 from my father in law and had it for a few years.

Threw powder great considering it was only 4 horse, always started first pull every season...pretty good shape considering it's age and it's built like a tank with very few plastic parts if any.

But, it didn't really have the power I needed sometimes, especially when throwing that heavy snow by the road.

Always told myself I would get a Toro 8hp unit someday...

Well, I finally picked one up.

One wheel was seized on the shaft so I had to cut it off and get another one. Got a replacement carb, new plug, straightened out some bends and I'm cleaning the tank and fuel lines now.

The prior owner drill through the faceplate and put a light...it's not the brightest that's for sure but maybe I'll plan to use an LED for better lighting.

I'm putting it all back and can't wait to start it and tune it.

Curious how much better it will be compared to my older 421.

dinky


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*ALOHA From The Paradise City.. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

Welcome Dinky. I have a 421, a 521 and a 724. They are all built well, and sometimes the lighter ones are nice to use. But, yes, I think you will appreciate the extra power of the 824 on the heavier snow piles. Glad you were able to find one, looks to be in very good shape.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

A 6.5 Predator on that 421 is a real hotrod


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

cranman said:


> A 6.5 Predator on that 421 is a real hotrod


That was one of my option, but I paid $250 for the 824, so for a little more I got a "better" machine.

Granted, I put a little more into it already....I just like the fact it'a a little bigger machine.

So on the 824 I've done:

Fixed the binding in the shoot, plus lube
New spark plug
New carb (rebuild kit was same a new carb, plus the new one is adjustable)
Took wheels off and lubed
Checked trans an did a rough lube
Clean oxidation off engine and parts
New fuel line and cleaned tank (looked clean anyway)

I have to say the chinese carb so far works pretty good.

Idle is nice but high idle still needs work.

I need to get a tach for the final adjustments, but so far it looks promising.

I'll probably get a set of belts too.

Should I stay with OEM? Or is there a good after marked one?

dinky


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I picked up a powerthrow 824 last year that needed a good carb cleaning, I also did an impeller mod. so comparing it to my toro 521 which has an impeller mod kind of evens them back up. I like the lighter weight of the 521 and how easy it is to turn around. I've used them both in heavy snow that was over twice the height of the bucket on the 824. the larger bucket of the 824 gives it an advantage in that situation on level ground the wider bucket, extra power are its advantage. first gear on the 824 can sometimes be too fast though, my 824 powershift has this problem too and it weighs more than the powerthrow.so what is the first blower out of the garage? the 521 followed by the 2450 single stage


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I use a lot of aftermarket belts...mostly Rotary....and they seem to work OK.....I really like the performance of Tractor Supply Kevlar belts the best. The 824 is a good machine....love the Toro's quality...


----------



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

I wish I had a machine like that one. I passed up one at an estate sale for $75 which probably needed carburetor work which I am comfortable doing. I had already bought a Murray 5/24 the day before and didn't have room for two machines. I also have an old Toro 421 (the 1979 model with the pull out choke cable). It starts easily since I rebuilt the carburetor a few years ago. I changed the oil this summer and lubricated the auger shafts as well. It has the advantage of being relatively light and easy to handle especially on narrow walkways. Good luck with the 824 it is the next best thing to an Ariens.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

Had a 3521 and it was great when I lived in the city and had only a small driveway. Your new Toro is a great machine and should serve you well.


----------



## dinkyguitar (Aug 9, 2019)

Still looking for a few new parts, not that it needs them, but just preparing for the winter and long haul with this new machine.

The owners son was selling it and bragged about the deal and condition of the machine.

Although it was a good deal, general maintenance was ok at best. (the seized wheel that I had to cutoff didn't go well with me)

Seems like he ran into rocks I guess, as evident on the auger bends and inside hopper scratches.

I'm usually watch what and where I go into when snow blowing...which is why I'm going through the entire machine before I get rid of the smaller one.

Unfortunately I don't have the space to keep 2 machines....I will miss her since it was given to me by my father in law who bought it new I'm guessing in the 80's.

I'm emotionally attached so to speak.

dinky


----------



## murray1575 (Jul 23, 2019)

That 824 is a good machine only Ariens might have made a better one. I also have a 421 and it has been a good machine but has its limitations especially after 40 years of use. I don't think the engine puts out 4hp any more. I greased the axles on it this summer to avoid the problem you had. You have my sympathy as I just bought a used Noma/Murray 5/24 as a backup and had to deal with neglect/wear such as a rusty hex shaft and a twisted/bent impeller shaft and a flat tire. These machines are great when well maintained and used properly but like anything else if basic maintenance and lubrication is not done or they are otherwise mistreated they will fail according to Murphy's law. Congratulations on your purchase I hope it works out for you.


----------

